# The Quintessential SH Pimpin' Thread



## Enkhidu (Oct 26, 2002)

Well, I see that there are quite a few newer threads in the forum, and it seems like as good a time as any to start a pimpin' thread.

If you do decide to jump on board, please follow these guidelines:

_1. Write a simple paragraph about your SH, and tell what style of story telling you are using (1st person, 3rd person, pulp, or anything else you can think of...)

2. Only pimp your own story hour once.

3. If you have more than one story hour, pimp each one in a separate post.

4. Feel free to pimp other people's story hours (if you plan on pimpin' other people's story hours, please pimp threads with under 10,000 views - the big boys are pimped out enough already! If you simply must pimp one of the big boys, by all means do - but I don't think we need everyone doing so)._

The idea will be to get some of the newer, lesser known threads some exposure.

I'll start the first one off in it's own post just as an example.


----------



## Enkhidu (Oct 26, 2002)

*Small Beginnings Story Hour*

Check out the Small Beginnings story hour here!

Join Enkhidu and D'Shai as they relate a tale of small town heroes destined for greatness in Small Beginnings! This campaign takes place in a homebrew world and uses the _lSunless Citadel_, from WotC, as a springboard for the action. This roleplay-heavy campaign is told in the old serial style. Enjoy


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Oct 26, 2002)

Just pimpin the pimpin thread.


----------



## Paka (Oct 26, 2002)

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?threadid=28178

Edgar Rice Burrough's Jon Carter of Mars meets Fritz Leiber's Lankmar with enough Stormbringer evil to kick a God in the nuts.  Grey alien slaves, red sand, black hearts, deviltry, an Anvil of Doom and enough Demon summoning to shame the BoVD.


----------



## Tuerny (Oct 26, 2002)

Weird Titan cults.  Odd magic.  Corruption, sometimes in the hearts of those who appear noble.  Virtue, sometimes in the hearts of those twisted.  Monsters that are monstrous.  Magic items that are not neccessarily common, but interesting - sometimes even low on the magic.  Wealth that is actually valuable.  Interesting NPC's.  No quests that involve the ultimate evil - be that Mormo or whatever.  It might be in the background but that does not mean it will be encountered.

That is what one of my players described as wanting in a Scarred Lands campaign. By Corean I plan to fufill that in a narrative format that stays as close to the actual sessions as possible. 

Check it out through my sig.


----------



## Sniktch (Oct 26, 2002)

*City of the Spider Queen*

Follow a group of strange individuals as they battle their way into the Underdark to combat a new threat to the surface world.  Tons of undead, drow, and illithids will stop at nothing to see our heroes dead... if they don't kill each other first.

Follow the link from my sig, and then...

EDIT:  Ack!  One of my posts disappeared from this thread!  How does that happen?

Until recently, the next post in this thread said something like:

"See how it all began!  Journey back to the beginning and join Welby Hilltopple, Stumpwater Jack, Artimas Sendant and company as they hack their way through every challenge.  Will they survive an evil DM and their own infighting to take their places as heroes of legend or will they tear themselves apart?

Check my Prelude link below to find out!"

Honestly, though, can anyone tell me where my post disappeared to?  Does this sort of thing happen often?  I don't want any of my actual story posts do disappear since I have them scattered between home and the office.


----------



## Seule (Oct 26, 2002)

*Seule's Freeport Storyhour*

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=28660

The story is set in a world with Psionics instead of Arcane magic, where the protagonists are the Freeport Watch!  Sound like something that's already been done?  I guarantee that, as it is told from the point of view of the characters, it'll all seem fresh and new.  And if it's half as good as what inspired it, I'll be happy.  So far, everything is as told in letters to one character's father.

  --Seule


----------



## Someone (Oct 26, 2002)

_Five men running_ es el primer relato en español publicado en éste foro. Situado en un escenario exótico ambientado en las antiguas culturas de oriente medio, incluye cambios sustanciales en las reglas y el desarrollo de la trama que apartan el relato del típico juego de D&D, ofreciendo un relato espectacular que tiene algo que ofrecer en todas las actualizaciones. 

Sigue el vínculo en la firma.


----------



## Sammael99 (Oct 26, 2002)

*Les Terres Anciennes*

Les Terres Anciennes is a Story Hour in French narrating the adventures of Yjir the errant shamanic Druid, Erasmus the knowledge-hungry gnome Wizard, Garwin the cowardly halfling rogue, Sküm the brutal half-orc were-barbarian and Cendres the rigid warrior of the cult of Mezrâ, the Goddess of Magic and Knowledge.

Thrust in a web of political intrigue, they sense big trouble coming up but don't know enough yet to do anything about it. A prophecy made by a mad dwarf shaman in the depths of the Underground Kingdom indicates that they will play a major part, but what is it to be ?

Read as they travel accross the Naïmid Baronies into Halos, the Free City, chasing a ring of slavers to free their friend Umar. Marvel as they learn to deal with the terrible disease contracted by the fiercest warrior in their midst (why did it have to be him ?) Tremble as they unearth the secrets of the dread cult of Evancthe, mad priests who endeavour to cheat death and live forever...

Two years of campaigning described in detail with maps, props and comments by faithful readers... all in French !

Click below for more !


----------



## drnuncheon (Oct 26, 2002)

*drnuncheon's Online Story Hour*

*drnuncheon's Online Story Hour: Tales of a Dying World*

A strange trio descends from the mountains...and into legend.  

Ahoke, daughter of the clan-chief, chosen of Wolverine: she seeks the ancient secrets lost to her people centuries ago to restore them to glory and win back their cavern homes.

Sen-Jyu, son of man but with the blood of the spirit courts in his veins: an outcast _ronin_ whose travels have taken him far from the _daimyo_ his father abandoned long ago.

Harvester, the promised one: priest of a god who does not yet exist...and whose coming heralds the end of a world and the beginning of a new.

_drnuncheon's Online Story Hour_ is told in the words of the players: logged directly from the online game sessions and edited for readability.  It's almost like watching the game in progress!

And hey, Piratecat likes it.

J


----------



## (contact) (Oct 27, 2002)

*9 out of 10 Rat Bastards Agree*

The Temple of Elemental Evil 2 

3rd person, humorous, a fun read and fun campaign.

Not the version written by Monte Cook, this is our home-brew-'return-to' TOEE, called the TOEE2 and begun three months before the release of 3rd edition. If this campaign was a Hollywood summer movie, it would be called 

*THE TEMPLE OF ELEMENTAL EVIL 2: YOU DON'T WANT NONE: Sometimes, all the PCs die.*


----------



## (contact) (Oct 27, 2002)

*The Risen Goddess*

The Risen Goddess campaign follows a quartet of dead characters who return to mortal life unaware of their true selves, their past lives, or the fact that their souls are pledged to a long-forgotten Goddess.

Written in 3rd person present tense, this story is more epic in scale than the TOEE2.  The campaign spans game worlds and features a memorable quartet of heroes who find themselves in the center of a deific struggle that threatens to undermine the cohesion of one of the D&D game's most revered pantheons.

Plus, there's dick jokes.

Take me to the Risen Goddess


----------



## Bob Aberton (Oct 27, 2002)

The Elfblood Wanderers Storyhour is an exciting story hour with an unexciting name.  Follow (3rd Person POV) the adventures (all homebrew adventures, Modules need not apply in my campaign) of Nystyra Elfblood, the half-elf wizardess and daughter of a poor wood-cutter.  Now she is well on her way to becoming a powerful Witch and a landowner, a force to be reckoned with, in the shattered post-war ruins of Arthurian Avalon after the death of King Arthur.  Follow this roleplaying-heavy, well-written campaign as Nystyra learns the hard lessons of magic and nobility.  To quote an avid reader of my Storyhour, 
it "reads like a good story, not  like a blow-by-blow account of a game."  Read my storyhour, folks, you won't regret it.  The link is in my sig.


----------



## Lazybones (Oct 27, 2002)

My story's not really new, but I certainly don't get the views of the "big boys," so I'll jump in with some pimpin'.  But I'm too lazy to do it myself, so I’ll let my readers do it for me: 

Horacio: “Lazybones is a master storyteller.”

wolff96: “It's amazing the depth that each character has, along with the quirks that seperate them from each other. Truly spectacular.”

Broccli_Head: “AMAZING!”

Maldur: “LB is I ever meet you in person, Im first gonna congratulate you on writing a first class story. After that Im punching you in the nose for leaving us with these ENOURMOUS cliffhangers.”

Ziggy: “Incredible twist on the last episode, took me (almost) completly by suprise.”

Talindra: “As long as you keep writing, I'll keep reading!”

Talon: “You did it again! What a great book.”

Krellic: “I look forward to each and every update!”

CoopersPale: “I really love this story hour.”

djrdjmsqrd: “LB, great job writing up these adventures, really are getting better and better with time.”


Links to all threads are in my sig, or download the whole from lazybones18.tripod.com/tttww1-5.zip


----------



## Capellan (Oct 27, 2002)

*Company of the Random Encounter*

Action!  Adventure!  Cheap Laughs!

*Company of the Random Encounter* is a free-wheeling, casual game in the "piles of dead bad guys" mould of Wulf's _Lazy Days_ campaign.  The focus when we play is very much on having fun, and I try to convey that in the story hour.

So come try *CotRE*: home of the Accidental Feline Inferno.  Just try not to laugh too loud if you're reading us at work! 

The link is below.


----------



## Capellan (Oct 28, 2002)

Since we're allowed to pimp other folks Story Hours as much as we like, here are 4 of the under 10,000 hit threads that I think are well worth reading:

Sniktch's Story Hour - City of the Spider Queen
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=26388 

Sniktch's Story Hour Prelude - From the Beginning 
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=27245

Doom from Below: The Illithid Ascension
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=14295

Servants of the Swift Sword (A Kalamar campaign)
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=17133


----------



## Broccli_Head (Oct 29, 2002)

*Heroes of the Vilhon Reach/Annals of the Stormwolf Legion*

_Heroes of the Vilhon Reach/Annals of the Stormwolf Legion_ is set in the Forgotten Realms and follows the adventures of a group of individuals brought together seemingly by chance.  However, as the tale has progressed we have discovered that their parents knew each other and have passed on a legacy--an unfulfilled quest--to the children. 

Currently, the party is split into two groups; victims of circumstance following plots and hooks that hopefully, will reunite them, so they can complete what their sires could not. 

We've had great character development throughout the stories and the format is generally a third person narrative from the perspective of one or more characters. However, at certain points in the story, I have used letters or reports. 

Follow the links in the signature and enjoy!


----------



## Dr Midnight (Oct 30, 2002)

Here are some words of ENTIRELY AUTHENTIC praise for my story hour. 

"Each update, each paragraph... verily, each written WORD of Dr Midnight's Knights of Spellforge Keep story hour leaves me breathless and quivering with awe like an amish dude playing gamecube."
-Blood Jester

"I kneel before Dr Midnight's story hour and only pray it will continue to fill my life with its flawless light. Without the Knights of Spellforge Keep story hour, why, I would shrivel up and die, a withered husk of a man. A ruined man. It's better than love, faith, hope, and goodness. It drives back the darkness." 
-Horacio

"My only sadness is that because Dr Midnight is mortal, he will one day die... and at that point, I will no longer have his story hour."
-Nail

"I left my own wedding reception when I heard Doc Midnight had updated his story hour. My wife cried for hours, but hey- she doesn't even read it."
-Old One

"A cat that good, you don't eat all at once."
-Piratecat


----------



## Rel (Oct 30, 2002)

*Look on in consternation * as Rel steals Old One's fabulous Faded Glory setting!

*Watch in AWE* as Rel nearly kills the entire party in their first real combat encounter!

*Regard with admiration* how the party recovers and wins their way through a heavily modified Forge of Fury!

*Shudder with Uncontrolable Laughter* as they are later brought to their knees by Kobolds!

*Gaze in Shock* as Rel kills yet another of the Druid's Animal Companions and turns it into an undead abomination!

*Howl in Frustration* as Rel fails to update the story hour in a timely fashion!


Rel's Faded Glory campaign pits a trio of companions against the best challenges a (unofficial) Rat Bastard DM can come up with.  Virtually no encounter is less than CR=Average Party Level +1.

And yes, I am frequently tardy with my updates.  But the campaign is over and I only have a few more to post before the whole story is told.  So there is an end in sight at least.

If this sounds like a Story Hour you'd like, the link is in my sig.


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 1, 2002)

> _Very neat! I love this kind of thing.
> _ -- fenzer





> _This is *exactly* the story hour that I'm looking for.
> _ -- Jeph





> _I like it! I like it a lot!
> _ -- Horacio





> _Wow, I love it.
> _ -- Uvenelei





> _Glad to hear more updates are forthcoming! This story hour helped inspire me to run a d20 Modern
> _ -- Jodo Kast



The critics agree -- the Shadowlight Chronicles rock!  Shadowchasers rules, Dark*Matter-like custom setting, big group of PCs all running around scared: what more could you want on the eve of the release of d20 Modern? 

Link in sig file.


----------



## ForceUser (Nov 1, 2002)

*Welcome to mythic Vietnam...*

*PERHAPS* it was an ape. Or perhaps a demon, swathed in an ape’s form and mimicking an ape’s gait. It shambled out of the ferns and bamboo, shaking rainwater off its fur and snorting like a bull. The ape-demon stood eight feet tall on its knuckles, with an orange-red coat and pitch-black skin. Tiny crimson eyes sat deep within its shadowed face, and large white incisors hung limp as the creature swiveled its massive head towards the party. 

It roared. 

The horses screamed and bucked in fear and confusion, and the party tried desperately to get them under control. The monkeys in the trees screeched deafeningly, and the adventurers yelled, adding their small noise to the anarchy of sound. The ape-demon beat its chest in fury and strode back and forth atop the ridge, claming dominance and challenging the newcomers. Lei shouted “Dismount! Dismount!” and dove off his war-horse, hitting the mud and rolling to his feet, longspear in hand. Vinh jumped nimbly off his steed and landed in the ready position, his kama-do poised to strike. Most of the others also dismounted as they could, although Tran firmly refused to get off his horse, terrified as it was. Hien wasn’t sure who was more frightened, horse or rider. Mai slunk to the right of the road, intending to hide in the trees. 

The ape charged. 

It thundered down the ridge, a guttural roar echoing in its wake. Its fangs glittered, and saliva trailed behind it as its powerful forearms dug for traction in the moist earth. The creature crashed towards the closest intruder: Long Lei. Fourteen hundred pounds of raging ape descended upon the one hundred sixty pound mercenary with death in its eyes. Lei whipped his longspear around desperately, planting it in the soil at his feet. He braced his legs, whispered a prayer to his ancestors and gritted his teeth, snarling as the demon bore down upon him. Somewhere behind him, someone yelled. Then the world went black and red. 

The ape crashed into Lei’s spear like a meteor from heaven. The point drove through its stomach, intestines, and right lung, finally exiting three inches right of its spine. A red explosion consumed Lei’s vision; blistering fire lanced up his arms. His legs buckled, and one knee collapsed, sinking deep into the mud as a hellish weight crushed him to the ground.



--- ForceUser's Vietnamese Adventures Story Hour!


----------



## Milo Windby (Nov 2, 2002)

*Frog's 1st Edition Madness!*

Observe as the RBDM Frog pits Milo and crew against such 1st edition classics as _The Keep on the Borderlands_ and the original _Temple of Elemental Evil_.  Relive your glory days or learn anew the dastardly traps and pitfalls the creators of third edition cut their baby teeth on.  Newly converted to third edition rules!  

Milo, the hapless halfling, Brigit, the surly dwarf, Mazithra, the vain elf, and Jeremiah the silent barbarian are tossed together in a whirl of events that slowly unravel their own personal mysteries.  Will Milo's god suffer the ultimate price as His people are slaughtered one by one?  Will Brigit ever find her missing family and free her father from the forges of hell?  Will Mazithra take her place as the Guardian of the elven forests or can she escape her destiny?  Will Jeremiah return to his people in time to lead them to victory?  The only way to find out is to read Milo Windby's Collected Story Hour!


----------



## Sniktch (Nov 5, 2002)

> Just pimpin the pimpin thread.


----------



## Corwyn (Nov 5, 2002)

People go check out The Chinese take-out story hour by Isaiah.

A story about a western party in a japanese/ chinese setting.

A good and funny read.


----------



## Rel (Nov 5, 2002)

I'd like to pimp my new Story Hour

Return to the Dungeons of the Slave Lords 

It is fast, funny and guest stars Old One.  And to top it off, it was a one shot so you can read it and be done with it as it is not an ongoing campaign.

Give it a try.  What have you got to lose.


----------



## Corwyn (Nov 23, 2002)

Just pimping the chinese take out story once more.
And the thread.
*Bumpertiebump*


----------



## seasong (Nov 24, 2002)

seasong's story hour

Come enjoy a third person omnicient, past tense narrative, with little snippets about the world sprinkled amidst the posts. We're just getting started (3 of 5 posts into the Prologue, with a few posts of Chapter One: Mountain Thunder waiting in the wings), so you can follow the characters from their earliest beginnings to their legendary end.


----------



## Dungannon (Nov 24, 2002)

Here's a pimp for Jonrog's DarkMatter D20: Drunk Southern Girls with Guns, Zombie Toddlers, and Bad Aliens thread.  I can't really do it justice with a description, suffice it to say that the title really is accurate.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Nov 24, 2002)

ok, I'll go ahead and pimp.
Click the link in my sig for my story hour.
read about the Heroes of Silleria as they attempt to foil a Vampire Lord's attempt to destroy civilization as we know it! They are hopelessly outmatched, on a tight time limit, and have no idea where to start looking in his huge fortress to solve their mission. Fairly average-powered 11/12th level party with absurdly clever (at times) players and a killer DM.

Read and enjoy!


----------



## diaglo (Nov 26, 2002)

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=22106


As told from the Barbarian's perspective. A 3ed FR campaign in Mistledale. Follow the tale from the Caves of Chaos on...


----------



## arwink (Nov 26, 2002)

The Mega-Module Jam (Badly in need of a new name, I know)

Vetrans of the Trollmist wars are given small properties in the little town of Hommlet as thanks for their service.  What originally seems like a peaceful place to retire and learn a trade soon turns into evil priests, manipulative watchmen, dragons, assasins bad gambles, anceint evils, an impending wedding feast and a hell of a lot of drinking.  

Disfunctional characters (including a kobold monk and a dwarven fighter who takes after Austin Powers Fat Bastard) trying to save the world, make some gold and get the dwarf to take a bath.

Link in the sig.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Nov 26, 2002)

Come visit the Kyri Chronicles - a party traversing the WotC module series with side-treks into the bizarre and horrible. Gasp at the horrific deaths, wonder at the twisty plots and thrill to a genuine Rat-Bastard DM from the RBDMC 

I might mention that I've got one of the highest ratios of storyhour content to comments out there, and its in small chunks. 

and small sentences

Come and have a look! Make a comment! Piratecat is my second most prolific commenter, and you trust HIS judgement, right?

Cheers


----------



## pogre (Dec 4, 2002)

Hello,
Check out Pogre's Story Hour. A 3ED&D campaign in a homebrew world with pictures of miniatures and scenery employed throughout. 

I have a massive collection of master maze and miniatures to showcase. I also have custom built terrain from hirst art blocks, foam core and balsa buildings, and much more. On occasion I have been known to sculpt a mini or two as well!

Not all of the stuff is show-stopping quality, but some is!

The story hour has lots of combat and memorable kill shots. Hey there is plenty of roleplaying with some funky NPCs as well.


----------



## el-remmen (Dec 4, 2002)

I think Snoweel said it best:


> Dude, I think it's obvious from reading Nemm's Story Hour that for all his faults , Nemm is one $w33+ DM!!!!
> 
> I mean, he lays everything at the players' feet. I think the players know that the fates of their characters are entirely in their hands. Which is far less frustrating than being led around the place, having their adventures solved for them. The players should know that success or failure i entirely up to them. It could be a tad frustrating, but that sort of thing just makes victory sweeter - if the players want to rise to the challenge. Don't you see how cool that is? The PC's actually know that they can fail. It's not a movie or book where even at the lowest moments, you know the good guys are gonna win in the end - the good guys could well end up chained together in an Ogre camp being sodomised for the rest of their lives.
> 
> ...




The links:

”Out of the Frying Pan – Book I: Gathering Wood

”Out of the Frying Pan – Book II: Catching the Spark (Part I)

 ”Out of the Frying Pan – Book II: Catching the Spark (Part II)


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 7, 2002)

Corwyn said:
			
		

> *People go check out The Chinese take-out story hour by Isaiah (now Silver Moon).
> 
> A story about a western party in a japanese/ chinese setting.
> 
> A good and funny read. *




Thank you very much for the plug Corwyn.  I've been having fun posting it.  So far the readership has low but steady.   For those who haven't tried it yet, this is definitely one of the best modules that I have ever DM'ed.   It stars the Silver Moon Adventurers, a group of characters that our weekly gaming group have been playing since 1982.  

The module setting combines the Forgotten Realms Kara-Tur gaming supplement and the Forgotten Realms Darkhold Castle gaming supplement.   The module is AD&D rather than OA, although the OA Hengeyokai race plays a key part of the storyline.  There are also cameo appearances by the F.R. deity Finder Wyvernspur and a few well known Greyhawk characters.   The climax battle will take place on the Abyss, using various Planescape information.    The link is as follows: 

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=28642&pagenumber=1


----------



## pogre (Dec 26, 2002)

Just pimpin the pimpin thread.


----------



## Capellan (Jan 10, 2003)

[I've already pimped CotRE, so I won't do so again.  However, arwink and I have just started a new Story Hour, so it seemed fair to come mention it here.]

Some become adventurers for the fame; some for the money.  Some choose the life out of a desire to do good.

And some do it from a greater calling.

*In Hextor's Name!*

The link is in the .sig


----------

